# Stanley Bedrock no. 604 Smoother Plane



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

Does anybody have any parts, for an older round side 1900's Bedrock no. 604, type 3 (1900-1908) plane. I'm looking for a sole body and frog (the part that's screwed to the sole and holds and adjust the blade laterally), if possible a rear tote handle. The Stanley no. 4 and 604 tote is the same thing. The no. 604 and 605 frog is the same also. Or does anybody have a No. 604 Stanley Bedrock for sale, whole or parts, any condition considered. ...Duh! I did check Ebay!

"Plane" questions? I've got answers!

Pete


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm lookin for a 604 roundside base myself.
I have one thats been brazed, rather badly


----------



## BuckeyeHughes (Feb 17, 2008)

Check Walt at Brass City Records. He sells a boat load of old planes and seems to always have some parts. His website is: http://brasscityrecords.com just click the link for tools. He has a phone # you can call and talk to him and he ships the parts to you.

Good Luck


----------



## Steve Clardy (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes. I know walt from Woodnet.

I may have to. Haven't found one on the bay.

Course I'm in no hurry either.


----------

